# Brewski bar



## Stuster (10/11/13)

Just a heads up for people up in Brisbane (or those visiting) that a place callled Brewski is opening up there. I have friends connected with it, so I'm not totally unbiased, but they seem really keen and have some good beers on tap it seems (Rogue on tap seems pretty good to me). Anyway, would be interested to know if any of you have been there and if it's any good.

https://www.facebook.com/brewskibar


----------



## Spiesy (10/11/13)




----------



## WSC (10/11/13)

It's good, caxton st has improved heaps.

Great bottle selection and 4 independent taps. 4 tied taps.

Great vibe too.


----------



## Donske (10/11/13)

It's good, caxton st has improved heaps.

Great bottle selection and 4 independent taps. 4 tied taps.

Great vibe too.


Where about on Caxton is it, may have to get in early before the next game to check it out before heading over to Hotel LA.


----------



## bum (10/11/13)

Spiesy said:


>


Of course you may take ze brewskis.


----------



## TheCarbinator (10/11/13)

Donske said:


> Where about on Caxton is it, may have to get in early before the next game to check it out before heading over to Hotel LA.


It's between Cartel and The Caxton Hotel


----------



## Donske (11/11/13)

It's between Cartel and The Caxton Hotel


Cheers, will check it out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## angus_grant (11/11/13)

Sweet, this might be a good starting point before the rugby to get some tasty beers before having to chomp down ice-cold tasteless swill at Suncorp.

The last game I went to was the Australia game and they were only serving XXXX gold and it was $9 for whatever plastic glass they have (400ml or something). Needless to say I only bought one glass and spent my money else where after the game. Dumb-arses. And I read on here that people can get Hop Hog and other such delights at the AFL.


----------



## Donske (11/11/13)

angus_grant said:


> Sweet, this might be a good starting point before the rugby to get some tasty beers before having to chomp down ice-cold tasteless swill at Suncorp.
> 
> The last game I went to was the Australia game and they were only serving XXXX gold and it was $9 for whatever plastic glass they have (400ml or something). Needless to say I only bought one glass and spent my money else where after the game. Dumb-arses. And I read on here that people can get Hop Hog and other such delights at the AFL.


Yeah, I make a point of not drinking in the stadium any more, just get enough beers into the system pregame to last the full 90.


----------



## Will88 (17/11/13)

Dropped in last week. Would definitely recommend if you're looking for a relaxed joint and a good beer.

It's nice to have a decent reason to come to caxton st that isn't a rugby game.


----------

